# Wiring new ceiling fan to existing light switch



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

No, you cannot use the switch box (as is) because there is no neutral in it. 

You can change out the two receptacles to make them permanently hot and convert the white wire going to the switch box to a neutral. You could then run wire up to the ceiling for the fan.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Yes you can IF you disable the switch function at the receptacle. The receptacle would need some wiring changes to make the current switch loop into a power feed.


----------



## kingholmes (Dec 31, 2014)

OK. I figured I would have to change the outlets. I can live without the outlets being controlled by the switch if the switch controls the fan. What do I need to do with the wiring of the outlets? I will have to replace the existing receptacle as well?


----------



## sparky90 (Aug 1, 2014)

kingholmes said:


> OK. I figured I would have to change the outlets. I can live without the outlets being controlled by the switch if the switch controls the fan. What do I need to do with the wiring of the outlets? I will have to replace the existing receptacle as well?


One of the 2 outlets has the wire going to the wall switch. Find out which one has the wire going to the wall switch and change the switch loop into a hot and neutral going back to the switch box. Make sure the top portion of the 2 switched outlets are not separated from the bottom portion by a broken tab on the bottom part. You would most likely see a 3 wire going between them which involves a red wire also. If both top and bottom of the 2 switched outlets go off then this is not an issue. If the tabs have been broken you would need to change the outlets to new ones. Once you send a hot and neutral back to the switch box you will have to send a wire down to it from the new fan.


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

The electrical code requires a switched receptacle or a lighting outlet in habitable rooms. Removing the switched receptacle may create a code violation.


----------



## Desertdrifter (Dec 10, 2009)

Jim Port said:


> The electrical code requires a switched receptacle or a lighting outlet in habitable rooms. Removing the switched receptacle may create a code violation.


Would installing a ceiling fan with a light kit in the same room as the previously switched receptacle keep the room code compliant?


----------



## bobelectric (Mar 3, 2007)

The fan install includes a new ceiling box that needs to be fan rated and has a light kit. As far as the outlets, it's usually the one behind the heaviest dresser.


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

The light kit would satisfy for them lighting outlet.


----------



## Desertdrifter (Dec 10, 2009)

Thanks Jim. I thought so.


----------



## hammerlane (Oct 6, 2011)

kingholmes said:


> OK. I figured I would have to change the outlets. I can live without the outlets being controlled by the switch if the switch controls the fan. What do I need to do with the wiring of the outlets? I will have to replace the existing receptacle as well?


Your setup is probably similar to this diagram which shows the top of the receptacle controlled by the switch and the bottom of the receptacle always hot.

Note: I do not show any ground wires for ease of drawing.


----------



## hammerlane (Oct 6, 2011)

Here is what you need to do to have the entire receptacle always hot and the switch control your fan. Make sure the tab is intact on the receptacle.


----------



## hammerlane (Oct 6, 2011)

I believe sparky90 was trying to illustrate this arrangement which would also work. Here you are running the cable with the switched power and neutral from the fan directly into the switch location. Also in this diagram the receptacle(both halves) are always hot.


----------

